# Eisberge in Rheinland-Pfalz



## Koipaar (12. Feb. 2012)

Hallo an alle Winterfreunde und Wintergeschädigte,

die eisigen Temperaturen der letzten Tage haben dazu geführt, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz die ersten Eisberge auftauchen. Mit einer Gefährdung der Schifffahrt auf Rhein und Mosel ist jedoch nicht zu rechnen und die Vögel freut es.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## wkremer (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisberge in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hallo Christoph,

schöne Bilder, vor allem die letzten beiden,
ich mag solche Bilder wo sich die Fauna selbst zu helfen weiss.


----------



## Digicat (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisberge in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Servus Christoph

#4 & #5 sind ganz starke Bilder ... noch nie eine Amsel so trinken gesehen ... 

Was die Kälte nicht für komische Blüten treibt ...


----------



## Koipaar (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Eisberge in Rheinland-Pfalz*

Hallo Werner, hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für das Lob. Ich war selbst überrascht, so hatte auch noch nie die Amseln gesehen, sind halt schlauer als man denkt. Da ich jetzt endlich eine anständige Kamera habe, werde ich weiter auf die "Pirsch" gehen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------

